# Fehler: OnlineChange failed, no task gap within 10000 ms: [Application]



## marsmännchen (30 Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich muss das hier leider (obwohl es verpönt ist) zusätzlich zu einem anderen Forum Posten weil ich schon sehr verzweifelt bin.
Ich bekomme oben stehende Fehlermeldung wenn ich bei meinem Project einen Onlinechange machen will. Danach bleibt mir nur ein Download.
Ich benutze eine PFC200 2.Gen mit Codesys 3.5.SP16.
Von der Firma Codesys habe ich einen Hinweis erhalten das 10 Sekunden lang kein Taskende gefunden wird. Ich soll es mit der Funktion CheckBounds versuchen
Siehe FAQ https://faq.codesys.com/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=3538982
Leider ohne Erfolg, vielleicht aus mangelndem Verständnis.

Danach habe ich allerhand aus meinem Project gelöscht um heraus zu finden ob ich Programmiermäßig einen Hund reingeworfen hab.
Leider auch ohne Erfolg.

Im Fehlermeldungsfenster ist auch immer unter Codeposition ein weiterer Hinweis. Das scheint aber manchmal zu wechseln, je nachdem was ich im Programm verändere.

Die CPU Auslastung ist bei 17%.
Ich habe eine menge Dali in Verwendung und alles in einem eigenen Task.(Hab ich hier im Forum mal gelesen).  

Jetzt bin ich soweit das ich herausgefunden habe wenn Online->Reset Ursprung mache das es dann 2-3 mal wieder funktioniert mit dem Onlinechange.

Vielleicht hatte von euch schon mal diese Fehlermeldung oder kann mir einen Tipp geben wie ich den Fehler finden kann.

Bitte um HILFE!!
MfG
Patrick


----------



## Heinileini (30 Oktober 2020)

Hilfe habe ich leider nicht anzubieten, aber ich bin kurz davor, selbst nach Hilfe zu schreien beim Anblick des Stichwortes 'HashTable' in Bild 2!
So etwas ist gut geeignet für Vorführungen auf dem Messestand, mit fast leeren Dateien, dann ist die Welt noch in Ordnung und es funktioniert angenehm schnell.
Wird aber verdammt laaangsam bei fast vollen Dateien. Damit kann man Anwender nerven, sich in Geduld zu üben oder sie mit einer ZwangsPause beglücken zwecks Reorganisierung bzw. Vergrösserung der Dateien.
Aber wie will man damit SPS betreiben? Ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## marsmännchen (30 Oktober 2020)

Fast leere Dateien? ZwangsPause? Anwender nerven? Worum gehts ? Führst du Selbstgespräche, oder soll das ein Insiderwitz sein?


----------



## Heinileini (30 Oktober 2020)

marsmännchen schrieb:


> Fast leere Dateien? ZwangsPause? Anwender nerven? Worum gehts ? Führst du Selbstgespräche, oder soll das ein Insiderwitz sein?


Nö, weder noch. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich versuchen sollen, ein weniger irritierendes Wort als 'Datei' zu finden, z.B. 'DatenContainer' oder 'DatenBaustein'. Vielleicht habe ich mich auch irritieren lassen durch den Begriff 'HashTable' - was wird denn in Deiner Anwendung damit gemacht?


----------



## Heinileini (30 Oktober 2020)

marsmännchen schrieb:


> Ich bekomme oben stehende Fehlermeldung wenn ich bei meinem Project einen Onlinechange machen will.


Hallo Patrick,
am Anfang Deiner verlinkten Beschreibung steht: 
'Another indication for these types of errors is when the *code position changes* when the application is changed.'
Ist es das, was Du mit 'wenn ich ... einen Onlinechange mache' meinst?


----------



## marsmännchen (31 Oktober 2020)

Mit der verlinkten Beschreibung gebe ich dir recht. "Die Codeposition sich ändert..." Wie soll sich die ändern? Heißt das im ST editor ist dann alles irgendwo anders? Oder im CFC sind die Blöcke verschoben? Oder was meinen die? Ich weiß es auch nicht Heinileini. Echt nicht. Und genau sowas bringt mich dann auch an meine Grenzen. Ich lese und lese und lese, Bücher, Google, Anleitungen, Foren. Aber mit solchen Beschreibungen fängt wohl nur der Erfinder des Programms was an. Mit Onlinechange meine ich die Möglichkeit "Zitat: [FONT=&quot]Der Befehl dient dem Anstoßen eines Online-Change auf die gerade aktive Applikation. Dabei lädt CODESYS nur die geänderten Teile einer bereits auf der Steuerung laufenden Applikation neu in die Steuerung"[/FONT] Also nicht alles reinladen und Steuerung auf Stop, sondern nur "schnell was reinspielen ohne das Frau raunzt das schon wieder alle Lichter brennen und die Visu spinnt". 
Wie dem auch sei....Was mit einem HashTable gemeint ist und was man damit macht weiß ich natürlich auch nicht. Das wissen nicht mal die echten, erfahrenen Programmierer in meiner Firma. Es wird vermutet das es irgendwas mit C zu tun hat (oder C++). Trotz aller Mühe habe ich schon mal angefangen das Programm neu zu machen, weil ich es ja scheinbar doch nicht hinbekomme.:sm19:


----------



## StructuredTrash (31 Oktober 2020)

Ein Online Change wird immer dann gemacht, wenn Dein Programm durchgelaufen ist. Wenn das auch nach 10 Sekunden noch nicht der Fall ist, hängt es wahrscheinlich in einer Endlosschleife. Verwendest Du WHILE DO oder REPEAT UNTIL Konstrukte? Das sind die ersten Kandidaten für so etwas, wenn die Schleifenendbedingung niemals True wird.


----------



## marsmännchen (31 Oktober 2020)

Nein, kein WHILE DO oder ähnliches.
Durch das schrittweise weglöschen von Programmteilen (ich weiß, sehr unprofessionell...) habe ich scheinbar rausgefunden was das Problem war. Und zwar:
Ich habe eine Zirkulationspumpe angesteuert über ein Relais. Relais wird über einen Ausgang der Wagokarte angesteuert. Bei Wago hab ich den Ausgang damals gemappt mit dem Namen "IoConfig_Globals_Mapping.K14_ZirkPumpe". Und den habe ich weggelöscht. Jetzt funktionierts. Ist das Zufall? Oder darf man Ausgänge nicht direkt beschalten sondern nur über eine Variable?
Jedenfalls funktioniert der Onlinechange wieder (schon das 6. oder 7. mal testweise).


----------



## StructuredTrash (31 Oktober 2020)

Dann nimm den Ausgang doch mal wieder dazu. Wenn es dann wieder nicht funktioniert, weisst Du zumindest schonmal, dass es kein Zufall war.
Wo dann das eigentliche Problem liegt, ist noch eine andere Frage. Da kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, weil ich aus der Beckhoff-Ecke komme, wo das IO-Mapping anders funktioniert.


----------



## Blockmove (31 Oktober 2020)

marsmännchen schrieb:


> Nein, kein WHILE DO oder ähnliches.
> Durch das schrittweise weglöschen von Programmteilen (ich weiß, sehr unprofessionell...) habe ich scheinbar rausgefunden was das Problem war. Und zwar:
> Ich habe eine Zirkulationspumpe angesteuert über ein Relais. Relais wird über einen Ausgang der Wagokarte angesteuert. Bei Wago hab ich den Ausgang damals gemappt mit dem Namen "IoConfig_Globals_Mapping.K14_ZirkPumpe". Und den habe ich weggelöscht. Jetzt funktionierts. Ist das Zufall? Oder darf man Ausgänge nicht direkt beschalten sondern nur über eine Variable?
> Jedenfalls funktioniert der Onlinechange wieder (schon das 6. oder 7. mal testweise).



Unprofessionell ist das nicht, sondern ganz normale Praxis.
Wenn "normale" Fehlersuche nicht mehr hilft, dann ist das eigentlich der letzte Weg.

Das Phänomen mit dem Online-Change hatte ich auch schon unter eCockpit.
Xmal gehts gut, aber dann bleibt er hängen und es hilft nur noch Restart und Download.
Ich hatte gemischte E/A-Zuweisung. Teilweise im Konfigurator gemappt und teileweise in einer GVL.
Als ich dann meine Hardware erweitert hab, habe ich die Zuweisung komplett in der GVL gemacht.
Nach dem Lesen deines Beitrags ist mir aufgefallen, dass danach Online Change keine Probleme mehr machte.
Ob jetzt da ein Zusammenhang besteht? Wär vielleicht mal ein Thema für den 3S-Support.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## marsmännchen (31 Oktober 2020)

@StructuredTrash Das werd ich mal versuchen wenn ich daheim bin UND sicher bin das es jetzt funktioniert.

@Blockmove Zuweisung in GVL....sehr interessant. Onlinechange keine Probleme mehr... noch interessanter! Also meinst du im Konfigurator (screenshot)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 einen Namen vergeben? Und dann bei GVL diesen mit  GVL.Beispielname:=IoConfig_Globals_Mapping.K14_ZirkPumpe zuzuweisen? Oder sollte man das anders machen?


----------



## Heinileini (31 Oktober 2020)

Die CodePosition im Editor sollte irrelevant sein und die des compilierten ProgrammCodes in der SPS eigentlich auch, solange die Position der Daten in der SPS nicht durch das Laden eines geänderten PropgrammSchnipsels ebenfalls geändert wird. Vielleicht rührt die "Hasherei" vom BetriebsSystem, das für einen geänderten ProgrammSchnipsel einen freien SpeicherBereich finden soll.
Ich weiss es auch nicht, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass die armen "HochsprachenProgrammierer", die mit ihren bewährten Mitteln ein SPS-BetriebsSystem realisieren sollen, gelegentlich Dinge einbauen, die nicht zur "SPS-Philosophie" passen.  
Beim HashVerfahren geht es darum, über einen SuchBegriff einen SpeicherPlatz zu adressieren bzw. einem neu einzutragenden SuchBegriff einen noch freien SpeicherPlatz zuzuordnen.
Im Prinzip "Müller" und "Schmidt" u.s.w. über einen Algorithmus in einen ArrayIndex umzurechnen, was natürlich Daten-abhängig auch zu DoppelBelegungen führen kann, die erkannt und umgangen werden müssen.
Letzteres macht die (ansonsten schnelle) Angelegenheit u.U. extrem zeitaufwändig. Also genau das, was man in einer SPS so gar nicht gebrauchen kann. 
Ich hatte mal kurz vor meiner SPS-Zeit (Anfang der 80-er) mit einem Z80-MultiUserBetriebsSystem namens OASIS zu tun (das bei indexsequentiellen Dateien mit Hash arbeitete) und seitdem reagiere ich allergisch, wenn irgendwo 'Hash' draufsteht. 

Häwenaissuiikend!


----------



## marsmännchen (31 Oktober 2020)

Ja Anfang der 80er,Hash,hört sich eher nach einer Woodstockgeschichte an!...da war ich noch nicht auf der Welt.
Aber ich glaube dir das ungefragt weil ich sowieso Zuwenig Ahnung habe.

Edit: AHHHH.So meint ihr das wohl


----------



## marsmännchen (2 November 2020)

Ich werde noch Wahnsinnig!!!
Jetzt hab ich alle Ein- und Ausgänge als GVL, immer noch das tolle "task-gap" Problem.
Danach hab ich sämtliche dinge die nicht zwingend notwendig sind, worin ich vielleicht Fehler erzeuge (Kelvin Berechnungen für Lichtfarbe, Dimmfunktionen,..) rausgelöscht.
Problem immer noch. 
Dann hab ich Codesys 3.5.16.20 runtergeladen, gemeinsam mit der PFC200 Lizenz 3.5.16.20 installiert. Problem immer noch.
Heute ein Factory Reset, Gerät Aktualisieren, alles was mir einfällt.
Dann wollte ich testweise, ob Online-Change jetzt endlich wieder funktioniert die Absenkfunktion für die Fußbodenheizung einfügen.
Ein GVL-Visu-Button an einen GVL-Ausgang. Mehr nicht!
Und dann: Bumm nächste sch...!!
C0040: Funktion FB_init benötigt genau 6 Eingänge.
Das darf doch nicht wahr sein. Ich habe eine Funktion namens "FB_init" nie angegriffen! Lt.: Codesys Hilfe: " Der aufgerufenen Funktion werden zu viele oder zu wenige Parameter übergeben"
Ich rufe die Funktion aber nirgends auf!

Jetzt stemme ich bald meine Wände wieder auf und mache altbewährte konventionelle Elektrik! 
Pure Verzweiflung und noch so viel andere Arbeit die liegen bleibt!

Edit: Wo is da die Logik? Wenn ich Online-Change mache oder neu Übersetzen kommt C0040:  Funktion FB_init benötigt genau 6 Eingänge
Und wenn ich Mehrfachdownload mach dann ist der Fehler nicht mehr vorhanden und es lässt sich übertragen???



Übersetzten -> funktioniert
Neu Übersetzen -> funktioniert
Code erzeugen - > funktioniert
Einloggen ohne das Programm zu laden -> funktioniert 
Online-Change -> Fehler C0040 wie oben!!!!

Was kann ich noch versuchen?


----------



## StructuredTrash (2 November 2020)

FB_init ist eine Methode, die jeder FB hat. Man kann sie überschreiben und ihr dabei zusätzliche Input-Parameter geben, aber das hast Du ja nicht getan.
Schau mal die Fehlermeldung genau an, da sollte auch stehen, zu welchem FB die Methode mit der falschen Anzahl von Inputs gehört.
Vermutlich ist es ein FB aus einer Codesys-Bibliothek. Da Du eine neue Codesys-Version installiert hast, könnte es ein Problem mit den Bibliotheksversionen geben.
Evtl. mal in den Eigenschaften der Bibliotheken nachschauen, welche Version verwendet wird, ggfs. auf die neueste Version umschalten.


----------



## marsmännchen (2 November 2020)

Na gut,

ich habe einen Online-Change "provoziert" durch das verschieben eines Visu Buttons.
Versuch vom Online-Change fehlgeschlagen. Leider kein Hinweis wo. Zumindest sagt mir das nichts(Screenshot)





Bei den Bibliotheken lese ich nur sehr oft "Bibliothek nicht signiert" oder "Dieser Platzhalter wird explizit auf diese Version Umgelenkt". Kann das das Problem sein?


----------



## StructuredTrash (2 November 2020)

Das Online-Change-Info-Fenster zeigt Deine beiden Änderungen, aber auch, dass diese einen Online Change nicht verhindern.
Dass nicht angezeigt wird, welche FB_Init den Fehler verursacht, ist natürlich dumm. Damit wird das Ganze wohl zur Suche nach der Stecknadel im Heuhaufen.
Das Ausgabefenster zeigt ja auch Warnungen, die auf Wago-Bibliotheken verweisen. Nutzt Du die, und hast Du von denen auch die neueste Version?

Dass nach der Installation einer neuen Entwicklungsumgebung ältere Projekte nicht mehr so recht laufen wollen, kenne ich von Beckhoff auch. Kein Wunder, da TwinCat ja auch auf Codesys basiert. Wenn Du eine Bibliothek in Dein Projekt einfügst, wird in der Regel ein Platzhalter gesetzt, der dann in der Regel auf die neueste verfügbare Bibliotheksversion umgeleitet wird. Du kannst die Version auch festnageln, aber vermutlich wirst Du nicht mehr wissen, mit welchen Versionen Dein Projekt ursprünglich erzeugt wurde. Es sei denn, Du hättest dieses Projekt noch als Quellcode auf dem Controller und könntest es von dort laden. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob das bei Wago geht.

Hast Du neben dem Codesys-Support auch mal den von Wago gefragt?


----------



## marsmännchen (2 November 2020)

Ich will jetzt nicht lange herumlabern, ich habe nach deinem Denkanstoss gerade etwas gefunden das es noch nicht gegeben hat als ich damit angefangen habe.
Eine Bibliothek für Codesys 3.5:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Und die lässt sich sogar problemlos einbinden.Kann mich erinnern das ich damals mit der alten Bibliothek gearbeitet habe. Mit der 
[h=1]"Bibliotheken für die Gebäudeautomation CODESYS 2.3" [/h]Und das war für mich Anfänger schon eine fast unbezwingbare herausforderung die ich nur mit Hrn. Schwellinger beseitigt habe.
Ich werde das mal versuchen und bescheid geben ob das etwas ändert.
Vielen Dank


----------



## marsmännchen (3 November 2020)

So, mit neuen Bibliotheken, Codesys 3.5.16 SP16 Patch2 32-bit.
Und wenig überraschend:


Mich wundert nur das es nur 14 Fehler sind.
Das heißt jetzt mal für mich: Ein paar Nächte Opfern und alles nochmal neu machen. Bin gespannt was dann nicht funktioniert.:sc6:
Herrlich das Ganze!


----------



## StructuredTrash (4 November 2020)

Du hast immer noch ein Problem mit Bibliotheksversionen, die offenbar nicht zueinander kompatibel sind. Wenn Du alles neu machst, dabei aber wieder die gleichen Bibliotheken einbindest, wrid Dir das vermutlich nicht helfen.
So viele Fehler sind es aber gar nicht. Der eigentliche Fehler ist, dass in der Syssocket-Bibliothek in der verwendeten Version 3.5.15.0 offenbar der Typ RTS_INVALID_HANDLE nicht mehr vorhanden ist, andere Bibliotheken ihn aber erwarten. Im Bibliotheksmanager kannst Du die einzelnen Bibliotheken aufklappen, um zu sehen, welche anderen Bibliotheken sie verwenden. So kannst Du erst mal herausfinden, welche Bibliotheken die Syssocket verwenden, und prüfen, ob Du von diesen Bibliotheken eine aktuellere Version bekommen kannst. Oder Du kannst in den Eigenschaften der Syssocket die Verwendung einer älteren Version vorgeben und dann mal ausprobieren.


----------



## marsmännchen (4 November 2020)

Danke sehr, das war es dann wohl. Habe unter Platzhalter in der Bibliotheksverwaltung eine ältere Syssocket Version gewählt. habe übersetzt ohne Fehler und einen Download gemacht.
Funktioniert! Wie schön!
Und noch schöner ist das ich jetzt wieder den Fehler habe "FB_Init benötigt genau 6 Eingänge" Also auch nichts gebracht das ich nächtelang eine neue Version zum laufen gebracht habe.

Fb_Init wenn ich dich finde werde ich dir die SEELE RAUSREISSEN!


----------



## StructuredTrash (4 November 2020)

marsmännchen schrieb:


> Fb_Init wenn ich dich finde werde ich dir die SEELE RAUSREISSEN!



Wohl sehr schwierig, wenn der zugehörige FB in einer compilierten Bibliothek steht.
Wie schon gesagt, kenne ich mich in der Original Codesys-Welt und der Wago-Welt nicht aus. Für das, was ich jetzt noch beitragen kann, gibt es also keine Garantie auf irgendwas.
Wenn ich es richtig sehe, verwendest Du sowohl Codesys- als auch Wago-Bibliotheken, und darin wird wohl das Problem liegen. Du könntest ein Testprojekt aufsetzen, in dem Du zunächst nur
die Codesys-Bibliotheken einbindest. Dann von allen FBs aus diesen Bibliotheken, die Du im Originalprojekt nutzt, eine Instanz anlegen. Code solltest Du nicht brauchen, weil die FB_Init-Methoden automatisch beim PLC-Start aufgerufen werden. Wenn Du dieses Testprojekt starten kannst, nach und nach die WAGO-Bibliotheken hinzufügen und ebenfalls Instanzen der FBs anlegen, die Du auch im Originalprojekt verwendest. Und dann ausprobieren, bis es kracht.
Noch eine Frage zur Sicherheit. Hast Du in Deinem Projekt FBs, für die Du schon bei der Deklaration Parameter übergibst? Etwa so

```
VAR
   myFB:SomeFB(SomeInitValue:=5);
END_VAR
```
Das sind nämlich die Parameter, die der FB_Init übergeben werden. Dort könnte der Fehler auch liegen.


----------



## marsmännchen (4 November 2020)

Kennst dich nicht aus is schön gesagt. Gegen mich bist du Atomphysiker...
Ja, sowas wie du mir gerade zeigst, ich denke ich hab sowas:


Ich glaube sowas meinst.
Ich lösch das mal und versuche es.
Habe auch schon ein Bugreport an Codesys gesendet.(Obwohl mir das schon sehr unangenehm ist) Ich schaff das sonst nicht.

Edit:
Nein, hab es gelöscht und versucht. War's wohl nicht. Ich danke dir für die Mühe und deine Geduld.


----------



## StructuredTrash (4 November 2020)

marsmännchen schrieb:


> Ich glaube sowas meinst.


Nein, so was meinte ich nicht. Was Du da gelöscht hast, ist eine Variablendeklaration mit Init-Wert.



marsmännchen schrieb:


> Habe auch schon ein Bugreport an Codesys gesendet.(Obwohl mir das schon sehr unangenehm ist)


Warum unangenehm? Entweder Codesys oder Wago hat vermutlich in irgendeiner Bibliothek irgendeinem FB seiner FB_Init-Methode mehr oder weniger Input-Parameter spendiert als in der Vorgängerversion, und der andere weiss nichts davon. Da sind wir als Anwender ziemlich machtlos. Ob meine Idee aus #22, die Stelle herauszufinden oder zumindest einzugrenzen, wirklich funktioniert, weiss ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall wäre der Versuch sehr aufwändig, und Codesys oder Wago werden besser wissen, wo sie eine FB_Init mit 6 Input-Parametern haben.


----------



## marsmännchen (4 November 2020)

Na gut. Ich werde mal abwarten ob sich von Codesys was tut. Da noch weiter selber herumpfuschen ist nicht sehr erfolgreich in meinem Fall.
Ich sag dann mal bescheid sollte ich eine Lösung haben. Vielleicht nutzt es ja mal jemandem anderen.
Und dir will ich noch mal herzlichst meinen Dank Aussprechen.

MfG
Patrick


----------



## holgermaik (5 November 2020)

Dein Problem ist das mischen der Bibliotheken.
Mach doch mal einen Screen des Bibliothekverwalters wo alle zu sehen sind mit Version und Hersteller und einem weiteren Screen von der wagosysmodulbase.. wo die Abhängigkeit zu anderen Biliotheken zu sehen ist.

Holger


----------



## matmal (18 Juli 2022)

Hallo, dies ist wahrscheinlich ein altes Thema, aber es scheint zu existieren. Ich habe gelegentlich dieses Problem. Ich habe nach allen Arten von Schleifen (WHILE/FOR) gesucht, aber sie haben alle eine endliche Anzahl.

Im Simulator tritt das Problem nie auf, nur wenn ich online Änderungen vornehme. Ich habe herausgefunden, dass es sehr oft mit einem schlechten Netzwerk zusammenhängt (wenn ich Änderungen aus der Ferne vornehme). Nach diesem Alarm gibt es nur die Möglichkeit, die Software herunterzuladen. Aber das Problem ist, dass das Herunterladen nur einmal hilft - es verhindert immer noch, dass ONLINE-Änderungen vorgenommen werden. Die Lösung, um ONLINE-Änderungen zuzulassen, besteht darin, die SPS zuerst neu zu starten, danach muss man die Software herunterladen.

Ich vermute, dass irgendwo tief im System Daten gespeichert sind, die bei einem Neustart des Systems zurückgesetzt werden. Leider erlaubt die LINUX-basierte WAGO FW solche Basteleien nicht.

Das Problem tritt häufiger bei neueren e!C-Versionen (21) auf, ich bin auf Version 19 zurückgegangen und es ist besser, aber nicht perfekt - es passiert immer noch von Zeit zu Zeit.

NEBENBEI BEMERKT. Ich habe das Problem entdeckt, indem ich eine kleine Änderung an der Software vorgenommen habe. Dann passierte es. Ich dachte, ich werde auf ein Backup zurückgreifen. Aber selbst das Backup, das monatelang perfekt funktionierte, funktionierte jetzt nicht mehr. Jedes Mal, wenn ich diese Meldung erhalte, finde ich keine Hilfe oder Hinweise, wo ich nach Problemen suchen kann.

Natürlich habe ich diesen Fall an WAGO (Polen) geschickt, und die sagten, dass er bei WAGO (Deutschland) gelandet sei. Das Projekt wurde zur Verfügung gestellt, aber niemand sieht etwas.

Meine Vermutung ist, dass e!C die kompilierten Daten an die SPS sendet, die einen Änderungsbefehl auslöst, aber irgendwie wird dieser Befehl nicht akzeptiert, daher die Meldung. Es hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit Endlosschleifen zu tun (wenn, dann müssen sie irgendwo in den Bibliotheken [kompiliert] sein) - aber das herauszufinden ist zeitaufwendig und ich bin dem nicht gewachsen.


----------



## marsmännchen (18 Juli 2022)

Interessant,
ich kann nur mehr dazu sagen das ich nie eine Lösung dafür gefunden habe, auch der Support hatte sich nicht mehr gemeldet.
Ich hatte das Problem mit Codesys (egal welche Version), 
habe dann auf e!Cockpit gewechselt (weiß jetzt nicht auswendig welche Version), dadurch das ganze Projekt natürlich neu gemacht, und habe diesen Fehler seitdem nicht mehr.
Aber so wie du sagst scheint es auch bei e!Cockpit zu passieren.
MfG
Patrick


----------



## stephan.knauer@heidelberg (24 August 2022)

Bei mir waren in der Taskconfiguration alle Tasks auf der gleichen Priorität (15), wie und wann auch immer das passiert ist. Nach dem ändern der Prioritäten und einem Reset der Steuerung mit Alles neu übersetzen, funktioniert es jetzt. Hoffe das es auch so bleibt.


----------



## marsmännchen (24 August 2022)

Hallo, würde mich freuen wenn du uns am laufenden hältst. Hab gerade keinen Zugang zu meiner Steuerung um das zu kontrollieren. Aber seit ich "alles neu" in e! Cockpit gemacht habe trat das Problem nicht mehr auf. Benutze auch keine integrierte Visu mehr. Ob das Problem wirklich mit den Task prioritäten zusammen hängt wäre natürlich interessant. Das wäre ja fast zu simpel. 
MfG Patrick


----------

